# Star Trek Picard: Showrunner beantwortet Fan-Fragen zu Plot und Zukunft der Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard: Showrunner beantwortet Fan-Fragen zu Plot und Zukunft der Serie*

						Showrunner Michael Chabon hat eine Reihe von Fan-Fragen zu Star Trek: Picard beantwortet. Darin geht es um Lücken im Plot, Hintergründe und "Nerdiges" - aber auch um die mögliche Zukunft (Staffel 2) der hierzulande auf Amazon ausgestrahlten Serie.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard: Showrunner beantwortet Fan-Fragen zu Plot und Zukunft der Serie*


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (2. April 2020)

Keine Ahnung ob ich mir den alten Mann wirklich noch eine Staffel beim „bedeutungsvollen“ rumlabern anschauen will


----------

